# any information?



## Guest

Hi. I am new to this forum thing. Just was wondering if anyone has worked for Pinelands Preservation out of CA? or for Lawns Unlimited out of FL? If so, what problems, if any, have you had with either company? Thanks!


----------



## rselectric1

I'm going to move your thread to our Property Preservation Section. It will reach the audience you are looking for better there.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f118/


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Lawncare4u said:


> Hi. I am new to this forum thing. Just was wondering if anyone has worked for Pinelands Preservation out of CA? or for Lawns Unlimited out of FL? If so, what problems, if any, have you had with either company? Thanks!


Look in the HUD and REO Property Preservation thread. You will learn plenty about Pinelands and other companies there.

Welcome to CT.

Linda


----------



## Guest

We've worked with Pinelands for over a year and they have been great to us.


----------



## thanohano44

Sonlight said:


> We've worked with Pinelands for over a year and they have been great to us.


Liar. You work there don't you.


----------



## Guest

Nope, subcontractor. Daniel is my state coordinator.


----------



## Guest

Their (Pinelands Preservations) seem to be on the low side.

http://www.pinelandspreservations.com/#!contractor-requirements


----------



## thanohano44

Sonlight said:


> Nope, subcontractor. Daniel is my state coordinator.


Ask him why he pays you 1/3 of what he gets paid for each job.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Ask him why he pays you 1/3 of what he gets paid for each job.


Now thats funny.....


----------



## Guest

72opp said:


> Their (Pinelands Preservations) seem to be on the low side.
> 
> http://www.pinelandspreservations.com/#!contractor-requirements


they are ripp offs. cheat you everytime. also they are in a law suit


----------



## Guest

72opp said:


> Their (Pinelands Preservations) seem to be on the low side.
> 
> http://www.pinelandspreservations.com/#!contractor-requirements


On the low side??? I think you meant the bottom end. Way on down there...

Grass Cut Requirements:
(MUST BE TAKEN IN THIS ORDER)
2 pictures of the street sign
2 pictures of the house address
8-10 before photos 
5-6 during photos
8-10 after each mow photos 

FOR $ 15 RECUT??? $20 INITIAL?? Why would anyone even respond to this company that is a joke. $.50 per photo and you do the lawn as a courtesy....


----------



## Guest

Love those prices

I get a call yesterday from coast to cost lawns.Love these prices

$20.00 Initail up to 15 inches
$15.00 re cut up to 15 inches
Padlock $6.00 for pools
Debris removal $8.00 per c/u
re clean $12.00

I entertained her for 10 minutes and said thanks but no thanks


----------



## Guest

Wow these people should be arrested as thieves!!


----------



## Guest

MKM Landscaping said:


> Love those prices
> 
> I get a call yesterday from coast to cost lawns.Love these prices
> 
> $20.00 Initail up to 15 inches
> $15.00 re cut up to 15 inches
> Padlock $6.00 for pools
> Debris removal $8.00 per c/u
> re clean $12.00
> 
> I entertained her for 10 minutes and said thanks but no thanks


i just started working for coast to coast. they seem ok.pinelands still waiting for my last check. thank god its over.


----------



## Guest

tenec said:


> Wow these people should be arrested as thieves!!


yea they ripped me off good. jake is an a-hole.wont even return phone calls


----------



## Guest

MKM Landscaping said:


> Love those prices
> 
> I get a call yesterday from coast to cost lawns.Love these prices
> 
> $20.00 Initail up to 15 inches
> $15.00 re cut up to 15 inches
> Padlock $6.00 for pools
> Debris removal $8.00 per c/u
> re clean $12.00
> 
> I entertained her for 10 minutes and said thanks but no thanks


how come?


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Ask him why he pays you 1/3 of what he gets paid for each job.


must be under new management wasnt like this until recently


----------



## Guest

kizim said:


> must be under new management wasnt like this until recently


im probably out$1000.00 becaus of low ball


----------



## thanohano44

MKM Landscaping said:


> Love those prices
> 
> I get a call yesterday from coast to cost lawns.Love these prices
> 
> $20.00 Initail up to 15 inches
> $15.00 re cut up to 15 inches
> Padlock $6.00 for pools
> Debris removal $8.00 per c/u
> re clean $12.00
> 
> I entertained her for 10 minutes and said thanks but no thanks


Idiots who think they can get away with this and idiots for taking this.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Idiots who think they can get away with this and idiots for taking this.


who did you talk to at coast to coast?


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Ask him why he pays you 1/3 of what he gets paid for each job.


thats why i quit


----------



## Guest

What a joke.... I hope you all laughed at everyone of these prices and those who sent them!!!


----------



## Guest

Lawn Mower Man said:


> What a joke.... I hope you all laughed at everyone of these prices and those who sent them!!!


Everyday there's someone to laugh at.:jester:


----------



## Guest

kizim said:


> i just started working for coast to coast. they seem ok.pinelands still waiting for my last check. thank god its over.


You are actually working for 20 intial cut and 15 recut and 8 dollars debris wow.

God bless you


----------



## Guest

kizim said:


> who did you talk to at coast to coast?


It doesn't matter who I talk to,you are crazy my friend.

Do you ven have insurance?workmans comp?

I bet you have a push mower and electric weed wacker,hope they left power on for you


----------



## HollandPPC

This is why this industry is in the crapper. People like dumb nuts doing 20 initials and 8 debris removal. Just another hack as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Guest

He will slip up on a few pictures and bam there goes that 60 dollar day he had.

Up here one average yard is 1 hour 2 guys.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

That is one hell of a get rich slow plan!

If you want to own a small business here is what you do. Buy a large business then work for these guys and BOOM you will be a small business owner.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Doberman Prop said:


> That is one hell of a get rich slow plan!
> 
> If you want to own a small business here is what you do. Buy a large business then work for these guys and BOOM you will be a small business owner.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Linda


----------



## Guest

72opp said:


> Their (Pinelands Preservations) seem to be on the low side.
> 
> http://www.pinelandspreservations.com/#!contractor-requirements


real low and they still low ball you on there invoice. pllus you dont get paid on some of them


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Linda


hey linda i live in central florida. got any work there?


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Linda


marion county


----------



## thanohano44

Doberman Prop said:


> That is one hell of a get rich slow plan!
> 
> If you want to own a small business here is what you do. Buy a large business then work for these guys and BOOM you will be a small business owner.


Hahahaha. Damn that just reminds of what my College football coach once told me. He said, "big Kahuna, that's the biggest burst of slow i have ever seen!!! Congratulations, you just went from absolutely ****ing horrible to completely piss poor full of ****!!!" LMAO.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

kizim said:


> hey linda i live in central florida. got any work there?


No, I sure don't.:no:

Linda


----------



## Guest

Hmm, P&P really got bad if someone works for that amount. I doubt that college kids will agree to do grass cut for this amount. I can't wait for economy to improve....


----------



## HollandPPC

metropaintingco said:


> Hmm, P&P really got bad if someone works for that amount. I doubt that college kids will agree to do grass cut for this amount. I can't wait for economy to improve....


I can think of a few children on here that are "contractors" that would be more than willing to accept those kind of rates.


----------



## Guest

I work for Pinelands... in the office in Sacramento. 

First, when you say that pinelands pays 1/3 of what we get paid that's just a completely lie and impossible for you to ever know anyway. Actually we lose a lot of money on a lot of properties we handle. And yes we do make a profit on some of the work give you. Obviously we are in business to make money. 

Second, saying that we lowball anyone is ridiculous. We don't set the prices. The prices are set by the banks so if you have a problem with the prices you should take it up with the banks that are ripping everyone in the country off. Also, if you aren't getting paid enough for a property guess what... you can say no thank you to that property. 

Third, If you feel like you weren't paid for work there is a resolution proccess when you get your invoice. If you weren't paid most likely it is because you aren't very good at your job. Somewhere along the line you screwed up and made it so we don't get paid for the job so why would we still pay you? The photos requirements are also set by the bank not us. And they have gone down a lot. We actually only require 12-20 photos for work completed. And considering all the work is handled through photos and the computer if you screw that up chances are you won't get paid. That is the only way we can prove the work completed on the propetry so if we don't have the neccessary photos documenting the work then why would you expect us to pay you for the work you can't prove you did? 

You gotta keep in mind how this works. The banks have the properties... they give it to another company.... who then gives it to us.... and then we give it to the contractors in the field. That's the structure in this business with everyone taking their piece of the pie. So of course the prices are the lowest when they get to the field contractors. The state coordinators who dish out the properties are hourly employees that in most cases make less than the contractors so blaming them for the low pay etc is ridiculous because in the end they have zero control over that. 

And arguing over not being paid for gas is ridiculous too becasue that is a business expense that is tax deductible. So if you actually know what you are doing you actually get your gas costs refunded come tax time. 

Bottom line: If you follow the instructions and are good at what you do and reliable and you're located in an area that gets sent a lot of properties, there are opportunities to make good money doing this. But if you are unreliable, suck at the work, or are in an area that doesn't receive very many properties fromt he bank then you this job is more of a fill-in/side job type thing for you. I've been handling properties in Florida for over a year. And i still have a ton of the same contractors i've had since the beggining. Some of them make over 4k every two weeks... which is much more than i make. If we were as dishonest as some of the comments would portray then why would all of these contractors still work for us and have a good relationship with us? 

Hope that helps. And yes i work for the company so full disclosure. But something i've learned over time in this business is if people are complaining about not being paid, they probably didn't do the work correctly. Because in the end, it makes no sense to not pay them because finding and training new contractors is a pain in the ass so, of course we want to keep the same contractors for as long as we can. And the only way we do this is to pay them what they are owed.


----------



## Guest

Keep in mind. Pinelands is a contractor ust like everyone in the field. We don't control what properties we receive, where we receive them, and how many we receive. And we have very little if any control of some prices. 

It's like every job in this country right now. A race to the bottom as far as pay goes. But none of that is Pinelands fault. We are just hourly employees making pennies while the fat cats at the bank roll around in their mountains of cash.


----------



## Guest

CutThis said:


> A race to the bottom as far as pay goes. But none of that is Pinelands fault.


Your company is apart of the problem; no ifs, ands, or buts. Your company is a apart of the problem.


----------



## Guest

72opp said:


> Your company is apart of the problem; no ifs, ands, or buts. You are a apart of the problem.


How's that? By providing jobs any way we can? So we should just stop giving work to these people that need it just because it doesn't pay enough? Give me a break. Nobody is forced to do this work. They take it because they need it. But hey, if it makes you feel better to blame slightly-over-minimum wage employees for the demise of this country have at it.

By your logic every single company in the country is part of the problem. I guess i can live with that. Greed permeates everywhere.


----------



## Guest

By your logic every single company in the country is part of the problem. Guess i could live with that. Greed permeates everywhere.


----------



## Guest

Good Afternoon,


CutThis said:


> How's that? By providing jobs any way we can? So we should just stop giving work to these people that need it just because it doesn't pay enough? Give me a break. Nobody is forced to do this work. They take it because they need it. But hey, if it makes you feel better to blame slightly-over-minimum wage employees for the demise of this country have at it.


First, excuse my poor typing. I had an error that was supposed to state "your" and I ended up typing "you." That was my error and I apologize for that.

Second, YOUR COMPANY IS KILLING THIS BUSINESS.

Third, at the pricing offered from your companies website, you are obviously NOT working directly with banks or clients. You are working from a regional (at best) or with national companies (worst). 

Fourth, I have very little compassion for office workers. You don't go into the field. You don't have to deal with the dangers of this field. You sit in an office and collect your hourly wage. You look for any and all errors, no matter how slight, and negate paying the contractor. 

Fifth, a few contractors collecting $2k gross a week is not great in this business, doesn't even come close after all other factors of running a business are figured. I do not believe an _office_ worker would realize that.

Six, if you don't like people rightly commenting in the negative about your "honorable" employer, don't come into a forum where everyone knows others know how it really works.


----------



## Guest

72opp said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> 
> First, excuse my poor typing. I had an error that was supposed to state "your" and I ended up typing "you." That was my error and I apologize for that.
> 
> Second, YOUR COMPANY IS KILLING THIS BUSINESS.
> 
> Third, at the pricing offered from your companies website, you are obviously NOT working directly with banks or clients. You are working from a regional (at best) or with national companies (worst).
> 
> Fourth, I have very little compassion for office workers. You don't go into the field. You don't have to deal with the dangers of this field. You sit in an office and collect your hourly wage. You look for any and all errors, no matter how slight, and negate paying the contractor.
> 
> Fifth, a few contractors collecting $2k gross a week is not great in this business, doesn't even come close after all other factors of running a business are figured. I do not believe an _office_ worker would realize that.
> 
> Six, if you don't like people rightly commenting in the negative about your "honorable" employer, don't come into a forum where everyone knows others know how it really works.


Who said anything about being an honorable employer? If by honorable you mean paying what is owed then yes we are. But like i said, prices are prices and if you have a problem with that then don't take the work. 

Like i said in my first post... It goes the bank... another company..... us... then the field workers. So yes, we are dealing directly with a client. And yes it is national. I fail to see why that's a problem. 

And actually, the office workers do go into the field for local properties. So, obviously you like to make assumptions without actually finding out the facts. And yes we look for errors. Guess what... that's our job. It's called quality control. Because, like every company, if our quality drops our workload drops. See how that works? Crappy work = no work. So why wouldn't we as a company do quality control to make sure we don't lose work? 

I sure wouldn't mind making 2k a week. If it isn't enough for you then get work somewhere else. I mean really, that's all i can say. The pay is what it is, established by the bank.... if you don't like it then don't take the work. Simple as that.

And, i really don't have an issue with people saying anything negative about the company. Shoot, i have plenty of negative things to say. But talking about things that are out of the control of the company such as prices/number of properties/ location etc is pointless. It is what it is. If you don't like it get work from someone else. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

72opp said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> 
> First, excuse my poor typing. I had an error that was supposed to state "your" and I ended up typing "you." That was my error and I apologize for that.


No worries about that. I live by making grammatical errors. Suck at spelling too.


----------



## Guest

CutThis said:


> It goes the bank... another company..... us... then the field workers.


The business you work for is apart of the problem. Pinelands is middleman to the middleman and probably taking a 20-30 percent cut on qc pictures! The business that you work for is the REASON that there has to be quality control because of the prices that hack companies like Pinelands are paying.



CutThis said:


> And actually, the office workers do go into the field for local properties. So, obviously you like to make assumptions without actually finding out the facts.


I am very surprised that _office workers_ go into the field. Does that mean that you all carry your own insurance and use your own equipment? If not, then you are just a low grade worker doing work that you may or may not be qualified to work. 



CutThis said:


> I sure wouldn't mind making 2k a week.


Right back at you.



CutThis said:


> ...if you don't like it then don't take the work. Simple as that. If you don't like it get work from someone else.


If YOU don't like what you are getting paid, get a different job! Maybe even start going into the field for yourself! 



Again, your company is killing this business.


----------



## Guest

72opp said:


> I am very surprised that _office workers_ go into the field. Does that mean that you all carry your own insurance and use your own equipment? If not, then you are just a low grade worker doing work that you may or may not be qualified to work. QUOTE]
> 
> Well, in case you were unaware, you don't need a liscense or insurance in most counties around the country. I'm pretty sure i'm qualified to cut grass and trim some bushes. Years of experience working for my mom.
> 
> Sounds like somebody has sour grapes about something. To each his own. Who said i don't like getting paid what i'm getting paid? The only one complaingin between the two of us is you. I'm just trying to tell you how it works. Yes we are a middle man.... and? That's how the business is structured. Wha that has to do with the price of beans is beyond me. Guess what... every business has middle men. Whether that's good or not has nothing to do with what I was trying to explain to you. Sure, contractors would get more money if they worked directly with the bank. But then the bank would have to hire more people to handle the workload. So those hourly employees would take some of the profites. In the end the price wouldn't be much different. Maybe it would. But, we'll never know BECAUSE THERE WILL ALWAYS BE MIDDLE MAN. That is the nature of our screwed up economy. Money goes around in circle with everyone taking their cut. Does it suck? Yes. Is it immoral? Maybe. Is there anything that Pinelands or any small company can do about it? Nope.
> 
> Say we close up shop. And have to lay off all the employees here and all our contractors. That helps things how? They will just give the same work for the same price to some other company. And the cycle will continue.
> 
> How bout instead of complaining about things that companies like our have no control over, which do nothing but vent your frustrations, you offer solutions? What's your solution?


----------



## Guest

CutThis said:


> Well, in case you were unaware, you don't need a liscense or insurance in most counties around the country.


You are the problem. This time I do mean you.


----------



## Guest

72opp said:


> You are the problem. This time I do mean you.


Yup, along with all those kids going around cutting grass for homeowners. Those bastards are cutting into your profits. Ugh.

Nom nom nom....mmmm killing the business tastes so good.


----------



## Guest

I have the solution:

1) Fire all middleman companies and have the banks have their own staff send out the work directly to the contractors. (Dreaming)
There just is to many fingers in the pie to keep the business sustainable. PERIOD!

2) Cap the override percentages on the "regionals"..... Thats in the works at the bank level now...7%. 

3) Cap the override percentages on the "nationals".....Also been in the works at the bank level....11%

NOW Lets see if the banks will actually do it? Sounds like sometype of regulations would have to be forced on everyone or these Companies will have to agree to a stipulated contract. Either way the cuts to the contractor in the field has to end since there is no more to give.

p.s. $2000 gross a week is a lot different than $2000 a week net. Personally where we are located we have to gross $500 per day to turn profit. Don't dream of riches and glory for a measly $2000 gross per week.


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> I have the solution:
> 
> 1) Fire all middleman companies and have the banks have their own staff send out the work directly to the contractors. (Dreaming)
> There just is to many fingers in the pie to keep the business sustainable. PERIOD!
> 
> 2) Cap the override percentages on the "regionals"..... Thats in the works at the bank level now...7%.
> 
> 3) Cap the override percentages on the "nationals".....Also been in the works at the bank level....11%
> 
> NOW Lets see if the banks will actually do it? Sounds like sometype of regulations would have to be forced on everyone or these Companies will have to agree to a stipulated contract. Either way the cuts to the contractor in the field has to end since there is no more to give.
> 
> p.s. $2000 gross a week is a lot different than $2000 a week net. Personally where we are located we have to gross $500 per day to turn profit. Don't dream of riches and glory for a measly $2000 gross per week.


Like any business that deals with the financial industry there are always middlemen. Sure, not having middlemen would be ideal.... but in this reality banks will never ever go for that because it cuts into their profits. When have you ever seen a bank intentionally lower their profits just to benefit the everyman? Regulations would be neccessary, but seeing as how "regulation" is a bad word in our congress because then their campaign donors stop donating, i don't see that happening anytime in the near future. It'd be nice, but considering they haven't even regulated the crimes that lead to the collapse of our economy in 2008 i doubt very highly that regulating the banks for preservation work is even on their radar.

I know the difference between gross and net. Most don't make 2k net or gross biweekly. I never said it would lead to riches but it would be better then what i already make. But then again everybody has their price. As soon as no contractor take work that pays nothing then the lowballing will end. The problem is, the PTB make it so there will always be people willing to work for pennies because that's all that's left. If you are worried about just having a job, it makes it much harder to complain about wages.


----------



## Guest

CutThis said:


> Like any business that deals with the financial industry there are always middlemen. Sure, not having middlemen would be ideal.... but in this reality banks will never ever go for that because it cuts into their profits. When have you ever seen a bank intentionally lower their profits just to benefit the everyman? Regulations would be neccessary, but seeing as how "regulation" is a bad word in our congress because then their campaign donors stop donating, i don't see that happening anytime in the near future. It'd be nice, but considering they haven't even regulated the crimes that lead to the collapse of our economy in 2008 i doubt very highly that regulating the banks for preservation work is even on their radar.
> 
> I know the difference between gross and net. Most don't make 2k net or gross biweekly. I never said it would lead to riches but it would be better then what i already make. But then again everybody has their price. As soon as no contractor take work that pays nothing then the lowballing will end. The problem is, the PTB make it so there will always be people willing to work for pennies because that's all that's left. If you are worried about just having a job, it makes it much harder to complain about wages.


No middlemen just pushed their way in with smoke and glitter and low prices, if not they would never of been hired. See some of us do work directly for the banks, that's where your wrong. And can make a profit. Working for the middleman means your sure break even:no: once they figure this out your company is gone. See when you do a job and it cost you say,$100 in materials and you payed to guys 4hrs each ($96) and it took an hour to drive there, you can't do it for $200 . Nor could you for the $25 the middleman is want to pay. And if you could its not $200 in my pocket. Middleman = crap workers.


----------



## HollandPPC

mbobbish734 said:


> No middlemen just pushed their way in with smoke and glitter and low prices, if not they would never of been hired. See some of us do work directly for the banks, that's where your wrong. And can make a profit. Working for the middleman means your sure break even:no: once they figure this out your company is gone. See when you do a job and it cost you say,$100 in materials and you payed to guys 4hrs each ($96) and it took an hour to drive there, you can't do it for $200 . Nor could you for the $25 the middleman is want to pay. And if you could its not $200 in my pocket. Middleman = crap workers.


Agreed. Well put sir.


----------



## Guest

Guess what cutthis? 72opp is dead on when he tells you that YOU AND YOUR COMPANY ARE THE PROBLEM!!

And as far as your structure: Bank assigns to national, national assigns to you, you assign to contractor, that is total BS. 

You ask, "What should we do, close up shop. And have to lay off all the employees here and all our contractors?" YES!!!!!!

It's companies like yours who weasel their way into getting large amounts of work only to take a cut and pass along to someone else who ARE THE PROBLEM. 

There is NO NEED FOR YOUR COMPANY!

What happens if you close up shop? THEY NATIONAL OR BANK GIVES THE WORK DIRECTLY TO THE CONTRACTOR!!!!!!!!!

Well, hopefully! That is unless some other scumbag company weasels their way in again. BUT there is still a chance that the work avoids scumbag companies like yours and makes its way to the contractor without getting 20-30% cut taken!

And don't feed me the same old line "Banks only assign to nationals" BULL

ALL of my work comes directly from banks, asset managers, brokers PERIOD! No middleman, no one taking % from my invoices.

This kind of stuff really has no effect on me or my business but I am tired of hearing people say this is the only way to get work.

Maybe if people start realizing this and refuse to work for these middleman they would go away! But there will always be some idiot who takes the work.

Oh well, enough from me.


----------



## Guest

CutThis said:


> Sure, not having middlemen would be ideal.... but in this reality banks will never ever go for that because it cuts into their profits.


You are totally clueless!!


----------



## Guest

He's probably gone:sad:


----------



## BPWY

72opp said:


> Their (Pinelands Preservations) seem to be on the low side.
> 
> http://www.pinelandspreservations.com/#!contractor-requirements





Doberman Prop said:


> That is one hell of a get rich slow plan!
> 
> If you want to own a small business here is what you do. Buy a large business then work for these guys and BOOM you will be a small business owner.











Same way they say you get rich in trucking.
The story goes like this.








"Know how to make a small fortune in trucking?
Start with a large fortune."


----------



## GTX63

Every check that came in the mail today came directly from a bank. Every headache, followup, dispute over photos, cyds, or threat of chargeback came from a "middleman". Every shorted or missing invoice was from a "middleman". I have people who do nothing but get paid to handle FUBAR company bs.
Every email or phone call we get from one of these new "companies" is nothing more than an application to me. I could care less about their requirements for turn around times, photo requirements, good old boy insurance and additional insured caa caa. I research who they are and how they are; if we can make money then we give them a shot. If not, they can get Guiseppe and his kid.
Cutthis just went to a sold out concert and is offering to share their seat for half price. Problem is you can't fit two people into it.


----------



## thanohano44

GTX63 said:


> Every check that came in the mail today came directly from a bank. Every headache, followup, dispute over photos, cyds, or threat of chargeback came from a "middleman". Every shorted or missing invoice was from a "middleman". I have people who do nothing but get paid to handle FUBAR company bs.
> Every email or phone call we get from one of these new "companies" is nothing more than an application to me. I could care less about their requirements for turn around times, photo requirements, good old boy insurance and additional insured caa caa. I research who they are and how they are; if we can make money then we give them a shot. If not, they can get Guiseppe and his kid.
> Cutthis just went to a sold out concert and is offering to share their seat for half price. Problem is you can't fit two people into it.


Well said


----------



## thanohano44

CutThis said:


> Like any business that deals with the financial industry there are always middlemen. Sure, not having middlemen would be ideal.... but in this reality banks will never ever go for that because it cuts into their profits. When have you ever seen a bank intentionally lower their profits just to benefit the everyman? Regulations would be neccessary, but seeing as how "regulation" is a bad word in our congress because then their campaign donors stop donating, i don't see that happening anytime in the near future. It'd be nice, but considering they haven't even regulated the crimes that lead to the collapse of our economy in 2008 i doubt very highly that regulating the banks for preservation work is even on their radar.
> 
> I know the difference between gross and net. Most don't make 2k net or gross biweekly. I never said it would lead to riches but it would be better then what i already make. But then again everybody has their price. As soon as no contractor take work that pays nothing then the lowballing will end. The problem is, the PTB make it so there will always be people willing to work for pennies because that's all that's left. If you are worried about just having a job, it makes it much harder to complain about wages.


CutThis, 

The only thing you are cutting is other peoples throats. We all understand that you are a business working to earn a profit. I understand that. There is no way in Hell that you're working directly for a bank or national with your prices. If you ask me, you're the sub of a regionals sub. 

I've been doing this for 8 years. I also worked in loss mitigation for CitiMortgage and Wells Fargo. All of us experienced contractors know what is paid. You're only fooling yourself with that talk about working for banks. But, of you are indeed working for banks, I tip my hat off to you!! Paying **** rates and keeping 75% of the draw, hiring hacks without insurance and staying in business. Kudos to you.


----------



## Guest

Lol you guys crack me up. Like i said... I'm an hourly employee making just enough to get by. I have no control over the industry and thus don't really bother with things i can't control. 

Everyone keeps seeing we get work from this and from that. But as i said before in multiple posts It goes the bank, our vendor, us, then the contractors. So, I'm not really sure what you think i am trying to hide. I have admitted to how we get our work. 99% of our work comes directly from BAC Field Services.... which is BofA. If you have a problem withour prices take it up with BofA. It is what it is. If we are killing the industry so be it.... that is beyond me and beyond my control. Maybe i should just protest and quit and then not be able to afford my bills and food etc. That'll show em. 

I have never shorted any of my contractors. I have never not paid what contractors are owed. Period. Because if i do they quit and then i have to find and train new ones which is a pain. So i do whatever i can to keep my contractors and keep them happy. Shoot, i just had a contractor offer to give me $100 xmas present from his check just for being thankfull for the work and how i treat them. Of course I declined, but at least i shows i must be doin something right. I understand the hardships these people are going through etc... the same hardships i am going through. So, i do whatever i can to take care of them. But, there are a lot of things that are out of my control so, complaining about them doesn't get me anywhere. I'm just happy i have a job in this screwed up economy. 

Here's to more regulation on the banks to help out every company. I'm all for that. But i wouldn't hold my breath. Unless you have a lobbyist in your back pocket that I don't know about.


----------



## Guest

CutThis said:


> Lol you guys crack me up. Like i said... I'm an hourly employee making just enough to get by. I have no control over the industry and thus don't really bother with things i can't control.
> 
> Everyone keeps seeing we get work from this and from that. But as i said before in multiple posts It goes the bank, our vendor, us, then the contractors. So, I'm not really sure what you think i am trying to hide. I have admitted to how we get our work. 99% of our work comes directly from BAC Field Services.... which is BofA. If you have a problem withour prices take it up with BofA. It is what it is. If we are killing the industry so be it.... that is beyond me and beyond my control. Maybe i should just protest and quit and then not be able to afford my bills and food etc. That'll show em.
> 
> I have never shorted any of my contractors. I have never not paid what contractors are owed. Period. Because if i do they quit and then i have to find and train new ones which is a pain. So i do whatever i can to keep my contractors and keep them happy. Shoot, i just had a contractor offer to give me $100 xmas present from his check just for being thankfull for the work and how i treat them. Of course I declined, but at least i shows i must be doin something right. I understand the hardships these people are going through etc... the same hardships i am going through. So, i do whatever i can to take care of them. But, there are a lot of things that are out of my control so, complaining about them doesn't get me anywhere. I'm just happy i have a job in this screwed up economy.
> 
> Here's to more regulation on the banks to help out every company. I'm all for that. But i wouldn't hold my breath. Unless you have a lobbyist in your back pocket that I don't know about.


Not seeing the larger picture.


----------



## Guest

72opp said:


> Not seeing the larger picture.


Uh I do see the larger picture. You don't see the larger picture that there is NOTHING i can do about it so why concern myself with that? And whether or not i work at this company, or even if this company went under.... one more would just pop up and there will always be somebody willing to do this work dirt cheap. And the banks know that which is how they get away with it. 

You let me what i can do to change that?


----------



## Guest

Good Afternoon,

Good to see this forum has an ignore function. Works like a charm!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

CutThis said:


> there will always be somebody willing to do this work dirt cheap. And the banks know that which is how they get away with it.
> 
> You let me what i can do to change that?


JESUS F-ING CHRIST YOU JUST DON'T GET IT!!!

The banks are not the ones paying DIRT CHEAP rates!!!!!

They pay VERY WELL, if you are lucky enough to work directly for them like I do.:thumbup:

Like you said, "It goes the bank, our vendor, us, then the contractors"

Here is an example of how a winterization works:

Bank pays your companies vendor $250
Your vendor pays your company $150
Your company pay the contractor $75 

Contractor buys antifreeze $20
Contractor pays helper 1hr $15
Contractor uses fuel to get to job $8
Contractor has overhead of $100/day so 1hr = $12.50

Contractor netted $19.50 for the job:sad:

THERE IS NO NEED FOR 2 MIDDLEMEN (YOUR COMPANY)

Here is how I get paid for a winterization:

Bank pays me $250
I buy antifreeze $20
I pay helper 1hr $15
I use fuel to get to job $8
I have overhead of $100/day so 1hr = $12.50

I netted $194.50 

All day long people talk crap saying the banks don't pay and you can't make money in P&P, when in fact the banks OVERPAY but as soon as middlemen get involved there are so many hands in the cookie jar that 90% of P&P contractors are making peanuts! The rest of us make a very decent income off of the banks!:clap:


----------



## Guest

72opp said:


> Not seeing the larger picture.


anybody ever heard of myacas out of florida?


----------



## Craigslist Hack

BigDaddyPin said:


> JESUS F-ING CHRIST YOU JUST DON'T GET IT!!!
> 
> The banks are not the ones paying DIRT CHEAP rates!!!!!
> 
> They pay VERY WELL, if you are lucky enough to work directly for them like I do.:thumbup:
> 
> Like you said, "It goes the bank, our vendor, us, then the contractors"
> 
> Here is an example of how a winterization works:
> 
> Bank pays your companies vendor $250
> Your vendor pays your company $150
> Your company pay the contractor $75
> 
> Contractor buys antifreeze $20
> Contractor pays helper 1hr $15
> Contractor uses fuel to get to job $8
> Contractor has overhead of $100/day so 1hr = $12.50
> 
> Contractor netted $19.50 for the job:sad:
> 
> THERE IS NO NEED FOR 2 MIDDLEMEN (YOUR COMPANY)
> 
> Here is how I get paid for a winterization:
> 
> Bank pays me $250
> I buy antifreeze $20
> I pay helper 1hr $15
> I use fuel to get to job $8
> I have overhead of $100/day so 1hr = $12.50
> 
> I netted $194.50
> 
> All day long people talk crap saying the banks don't pay and you can't make money in P&P, when in fact the banks OVERPAY but as soon as middlemen get involved there are so many hands in the cookie jar that 90% of P&P contractors are making peanuts! The rest of us make a very decent income off of the banks!:clap:


This is the best example I have ever seen! This guy gets it.


----------



## Gypsos

kizim said:


> anybody ever heard of myacas out of florida?


Read their contract carefully, especially the non-compete section. Basically you are agreeing not to work for one year if you ever stop working for them for any reason. I told them they were insane. I am willing to leave your customers alone. What is fair is fair, but this...

"The term “not compete” as used herein shall mean that the Independent Contractor shall not, without the prior written consent of the Company, (i) serve as a partner, employee, consultant, officer, director, manager, agent, associate, investor, or otherwise for, (ii) directly or indirectly, own, purchase, organize or take preparatory steps for the organization of, or (iii) build, design, finance, acquire, lease, operate, manage, invest in, work or consult for or otherwise affiliate with, any business in competition with or otherwise similar to the Company’s business." ...

"and shall include all counties in the United States of America."


----------



## BPWY

I've heard that most states laws void most non competes. 
I don't know, I'm not a lawyer.

I will say this........... how are they going to find out if you have other customers?


----------



## Guest

Non competes are more of a scare tactic. You cannot deny someone the right to work.


----------



## Guest

Gypsos said:


> Read their contract carefully, especially the non-compete section. Basically you are agreeing not to work for one year if you ever stop working for them for any reason. I told them they were insane. I am willing to leave your customers alone. What is fair is fair, but this...
> 
> "The term “not compete” as used herein shall mean that the Independent Contractor shall not, without the prior written consent of the Company, (i) serve as a partner, employee, consultant, officer, director, manager, agent, associate, investor, or otherwise for, (ii) directly or indirectly, own, purchase, organize or take preparatory steps for the organization of, or (iii) build, design, finance, acquire, lease, operate, manage, invest in, work or consult for or otherwise affiliate with, any business in competition with or otherwise similar to the Company’s business." ...
> 
> "and shall include all counties in the United States of America."


well i sign the contract but they never sent me any work. so i assume there contract is enulled.


----------



## Guest

BigDaddyPin said:


> JESUS F-ING CHRIST YOU JUST DON'T GET IT!!!
> 
> The banks are not the ones paying DIRT CHEAP rates!!!!!
> 
> They pay VERY WELL, if you are lucky enough to work directly for them like I do.:thumbup:
> 
> Like you said, "It goes the bank, our vendor, us, then the contractors"
> 
> Here is an example of how a winterization works:
> 
> Bank pays your companies vendor $250
> Your vendor pays your company $150
> Your company pay the contractor $75
> 
> Contractor buys antifreeze $20
> Contractor pays helper 1hr $15
> Contractor uses fuel to get to job $8
> Contractor has overhead of $100/day so 1hr = $12.50
> 
> Contractor netted $19.50 for the job:sad:
> 
> THERE IS NO NEED FOR 2 MIDDLEMEN (YOUR COMPANY)
> 
> Here is how I get paid for a winterization:
> 
> Bank pays me $250
> I buy antifreeze $20
> I pay helper 1hr $15
> I use fuel to get to job $8
> I have overhead of $100/day so 1hr = $12.50
> 
> I netted $194.50
> 
> All day long people talk crap saying the banks don't pay and you can't make money in P&P, when in fact the banks OVERPAY but as soon as middlemen get involved there are so many hands in the cookie jar that 90% of P&P contractors are making peanuts! The rest of us make a very decent income off of the banks!:clap:


Your getting screwed if your paying $20 for a gallon if antifreeze!


----------



## BPWY

Its OK, at $250 per he can afford the big money for antifreeze.


----------



## Guest

I recently sold my P&P company so no longer in the business but I found out a long time ago not to waste time working for companies that have another regional or national above them. They take to much of your profit plus it usually take 60-90 days to get ur money cuz the national is waiting to get paid from the bank, the wanna be national is waiting on the national and I'm waiting on the wanna be. Working directly for the banks is the best option but not always an available option. A good national or regional can work very well, I had some great companies I worked with and did very well.


----------



## Guest

daniel8675 said:


> Your getting screwed if your paying $20 for a gallon if antifreeze!


I'm sure there wasn't any intention of $20/gallon for antifreeze. Its very easy to use $20 (WORTH) of antifreeze (4-6 gallons) per home.:clap:

Especially Up Here where its a tad bit colder


----------



## Guest

daniel8675 said:


> Your getting screwed if your paying $20 for a gallon if antifreeze!


And your not doing it right if you only use 1 gallon to winterize a whole house

I pay $4 per gallon and use 4-6 gallons on average depending on amount of toilets.

Exactly, at $250 per wint I make sure not to skimp on the antifreeze like the vendors for FAS, AMS, etc.. who put a SPLASH into each fixture, just enough to get that action shot but nowhere near enough to provide freeze protection. But then again, they don't care about the job, as long as the photos look good!


----------



## Guest

In the south on a average 2 bath home I use 1 1/2 to 2 gallons, I don't skimp, I cover my tail cuz antifreeze is WAY cheaper than skimping n being held responsible for busted pipes.


----------



## BPWY

daniel8675 said:


> In the south on a average 2 bath home I use 1 1/2 to 2 gallons, I don't skimp, I cover my tail cuz antifreeze is WAY cheaper than skimping n being held responsible for busted pipes.







Thats about right. I figure roughly 1 gallon per bath.

I have NEVER had any freeze break charge backs.
Well there was one. The siblings tried to back charge me for a de-wint toilet that some one had filled with recycled coffee.
But that wasn't my fault. And they never got any money out of me for it either.


----------



## Guest

72opp said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> Good to see this forum has an ignore function. Works like a charm!:thumbup:


have you heard of advanced securing inspections out of lakeland,fl


----------

